
Apple to ban Facebook’s research app that collects users’ personal information - ilikepi
https://www.recode.net/2019/1/30/18203231/apple-says-its-banning-facebooks-research-that-collected-users-personal-information
======
coldcode
Using Enterprise license to give people outside of the company access to an
app is really going to piss off Apple (seen someone try to do it). I hope they
terminated all of their enterprise certs for now. Facebooks statement is
pretty much hubris. Not to mentioned its a disgusting app, paying people to
let Facebook spy on their usage. Apple's lawyers are not fun to try to fool.

